# Put ice fishing house out today



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

We have had a really cold November and little snow so the ice formed early. I have been waiting to put the house out because I don't have a 4 wheeler and the ice has not been thick enough to drive the truck on. My neighbor was going fishing in the spot where I wanted to put the house and he brought his 4 wheeler so I brought the house to the lake and we used his 4 wheeler to tow it out on the ice. 

There is 15 inches of ice where we fish. I'm just not sure how much there is between the boat launch and the location of the house. He wouldn't drive his truck on the ice either. We are both kind of leery of driving on the ice. There was one other fisherman who did drive his S10 onto the ice. The ice was cracking and booming big time even though it was in the upper 20s. There were lots of cracks and bubbles in the ice too. Large patches of bare ice made it very slippery. I'll wait until I see a dozen full size pickups driving on the ice before I risk it myself.

I didn't have time to fish. I'm going Monday. We'll see how I do.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

If it was a consistent 15 inches, it would be a go, huh? But yeah, it is more the time of year too, it is hard to trust the ice this early. We usually can get out in trucks late December without even a qualm, even on a warm fall. But this year it has been VERY cold here too, so I bet it would be safe by now, which would be as early as I have ever seen it ready.

Need to hike out and drill a hole or two!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

No safe ice around here....
Heck, there isn't much ice period....... Even my pond is still open water on one end. Saw a mouse track that ran around the edge of the pond but it didn't venture out on what ice there is. :facepalm:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

certainly not ready to drive on it here but I saw about 200 guys out fishing on it Friday , not a wisp of snow on the ice ,and the channel is still open , but any still water was froze up the week before thanks giving


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I really envy You guys up north, You get a full season of ice*. No Ice here, I won't walk out on the local ponds till there is at least 4". Good luck to You all*


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Twp.Tom said:


> I really envy You guys up north, You get a full season of ice*. No Ice here, I won't walk out on the local ponds till there is at least 4". Good luck to You all*


I envy you guys who have no 4 month truck ice weather. I envy that your 4 inch ice is easier to cut through than 4 FOOT ice. I envy that you can be out there bare handed. 

I have a lot of envy, it's all relative! :buds:


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

I hope to get out a the next week or so, I want to try out the MarCum fish finder I got a month ago.
I've been looking for a rod and reel combo I like, I found one, but I don't like the $40+ price tag


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

ICE ? 45 degrees and t shirt here today . I did have about an inch of ice on the cow tank when we had that polar vortex last month


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Went ice fishing yesterday. I pulled my stuff out on the toboggan, still not comfortable driving on the ice. There was a bit of snow from a small storm Sunday night. It drifted a bit on one side of the house so I had some to bank around the house and seal out the wind. 

I didn't get even a nibble. The most excitement I had was the few times the minnows seemed nervous. It was a grey day with a stiff wind. The ice was still cracking and booming. I'll try it again in a few days.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I like camping out in the ice house at night and listen to the wind and the ice crack and creak. With good company, a few beers and some fresh fillets cooking as an added bonus, it just doesn't get much better.


----------

